# '96 SG Standard $850 Severn ON



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Guitars for sale | Guitars | Barrie | Kijiji

96 Gibson SG Standard All Original ( some bumps and bruises) Plays well $850 Warmouth Jazzcaster Semi hollow w/ Don Mare and Jim Rolph P/UPS excellent condition with case. $1250 If interested call (705)329-3266 Dave


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Really good deal if you don't give a shit about cosmetics. With the small guard, I'm guessing it's actually a '61 or '62 RI so an even better deal IMO.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Although not active on here AFAIK, the seller is well-known to GC mafia. Check out his other listings too.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Bumps and bruises....ah no....that's using a sand wedge on the putting green.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah, that's more than a bump, bruise, or even a ding. Ouch, painful to look at. Decent price, but that gouge makes it more in line.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

He has a MC594 P90 that would be fun.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

TubeStack said:


> Yeah, that's more than a bump, bruise, or even a ding. Ouch, painful to look at. Decent price, but that gouge makes it more in line.


Nothing a little putty cant fix.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Honestly though, if I was looking for a good quality SG to gig with, THAT would be it. The gouge wouldn't even be visible to others. Still a really solid deal for one of those Reissues.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

StevieMac said:


> Honestly though, if I was looking for a good quality SG to gig with, THAT would be it. The gouge wouldn't even be visible to others. Still a really solid deal for one of those Reissues.


I wouldn't have any problem cutting a patch of Mahogany and sticking it in at that price. Much better guitar than some of the lower end SGs available and for less cash. I figure that divot is worth about $500.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

It's funny how prices have risen. I sold a mint 2013 SG Standard for this exact price about 5-6 years ago, and at that time it was a normal price.

I agree that the gouge is fixable, but I'd rather pay the extra $400 not to have it, and get a different one, myself. But still a cool find and appreciate the OP; I don't mean to come off as a jerk, just chatting about guitars and prices. 🍻

I also worry about the bang that caused that ding, good lord it must have been a doozy!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

There’s a 2019 SG Standard on kijiji Ottawa right now for $1900. A new one is $1899.
He first listed it at $2000. I have a feeling it’ll be there a while.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

2manyGuitars said:


> There’s a 2019 SG Standard on kijiji Ottawa right now for $1900. A new one is $1899.
> He first listed it at $2000. I have a feeling it’ll be there a while.


The while has ended.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

BGood said:


> The while has ended.


This one? Look at that grain direction matching!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BGood said:


> The while has ended.


Did you get $1900 for it?
If so, Bravo. I need to get you to sell some of my gear. 😆


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

2manyGuitars said:


> Did you get $1900 for it?
> If so, Bravo. I need to get you to sell some of my gear. 😆


Nope, not mine. My mistake. I thought it was the one in the Kijiji link from the first post that isn't on Kijiji anymore.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BGood said:


> Nope, not mine. My mistake. I thought it was the one in the Kijiji link from the first post that isn't on Kijiji anymore.


Sorry, I saw “Jean” in the $1900 kijiji ad and then the name in your sig...


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

2manyGuitars said:


> Sorry, I saw “Jean” in the $1900 kijiji ad and then the name in your sig...


LOL ... I can still sell some of your gear.

Nahhh ...


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

Isn't that 1900 brand new ?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Wootang said:


> Isn't that 1900 brand new ?


$1899 to be precise.

He started at $2000, went down to $1900, now he’s at $1700. I’ve been off kijiji for a few days so I probably missed him at $1800. By the time he gets to $1400, he might start getting some interest.


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> $1899 to be precise.
> 
> He started at $2000, went down to $1900, now he’s at $1700. I’ve been off kijiji for a few days so I probably missed him at $1800. By the time he gets to $1400, he might start getting some interest.
> 
> View attachment 367293


That grain is confused


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Wootang said:


> That grain is confused


----------



## bobartlarry (Dec 3, 2016)

He's down to $1600 asking today.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Wootang said:


> That grain is confused


confused grain = “paint grade”


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Pretty ugly too. 😖


----------

